# Using Belgian Candi Sugar



## Kalbrewer (20/8/19)

Hi all,
on the weekend I'll be making my first attempt a a 23 litre batch of Belgian Dubbel. I have some dark candi sugar on the shelf and had intended to use it in this brew, but after reading a lot of blogs and articles on the dubbel I'm having second thoughts.

What is the main drawback to using candi sugar and should I look at substituting it out with brown sugar instead?


----------



## chthon (20/8/19)

There are no drawbacks using candi sugar. The reason to use it is because of the coloring properties, the sugar and other things in the sugar that give it taste, and which are not fermented or used by the yeast.

But the problem might be the source of the candi sugar. If it would contain too much molasses, then you will probably get a liquorice taste, which can get unpleasant.

The problem with brown sugar is also, whose brown sugar? I live in Belgium and have tasted Dutch (Van Gilse) and Belgian (Candico). They are different, and the Belgian tastes better. I don't have any idea about Australian (or British for that matter) brown sugar. And then I mean dark brown (colored) sugar, not demerara or cane sugar.

And a Belgian Dubbel is really simple, because it has a light body. Pilsner malt or light pale ale malt, a bit of Vienna or Munich malt to deepen the flavor, candi syrup for lightening the body (D-90 would be fine) and upping the alcohol, 24 to 28 IBU for bittering, using a traditional more or less noble hop. And use an abbey yeast strain, although a fruity English strain also works.


----------



## Kalbrewer (20/8/19)

Thanks for the feedback chthon, much appreciated mate.
This is my recipe:

4.5 kg Golden Promise Pale malt
500 grams Munich malt
350 grams Simpsons DRC
450 grams Dark Candi Sugar

Hopped to 24 IBU with East Kent Goldings and Imperial B48 Belgian liquid yeast.

I had a Belgian Brune at out local brewery a couple weeks ago and fell in love with the dubbel style. 
Now I need to make one.


----------



## chthon (21/8/19)

This looks perfect. Good luck with it.


----------

